# The incredible sadness of a really good book



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I enjoy the vast majority of books I read and finish (if I am not enjoying a book, I stop reading). But every know and then, I read a book that is so very, very good that when it's over, I feel this incredible sadness...it's almost like I think I'll never read a book that good again. And I sort of feel like I don't want to read another book because I don't want to erase the feeling of the incredible book. Does this happen to anyone else?

I am bringing this up because I just read such a book: *Winds of Change* by Lee Rowan (you can read more in the recommended by our members thread). I'm sitting here fighting back the tears because I am so sad it's over! I am trying to remember other books that made me feel this way. *Watership Down* comes to mind, as well as *Charlotte's Web* and *Up a Road Slowly*. But I read all those years and years ago. I am having a harder time remembering more recent books.

What about the rest of you? Am I just an over-emotional reader or is this a common experience?

L


----------



## MikeD (Nov 5, 2008)

I've run into several of those myself Leslie (Watership Down was that way for me, too). You get to know and enjoy the characters so much that you hate it when they are no longer there to enjoy. For me, it does feel like a loss. But those are the few and the exceptional. In most cases, I have a book waiting to be read that I am eager to start, so the loss doesn't seem to manifest itself.


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

When I find a book that I really, really like, I have the odd habit of reading one third to maybe halfway into it, and then going back to the beginning and starting it all over again! I have no idea where or when I developed this habit, and why I don't finish the book completely and then re-read it, but it's a compulsion and I'm afraid I just have to live with it.

I think it's because I want to get the full impact of the ending, by capturing all of the detail of the earlier parts of the book (at least, that's how I rationalize this weird compulsion). 

When I was reading A Thousand Splendid Suns recently on my Kindle, I got maybe halfway through, and sure enough, I felt this need to go back and start all over again. I have even done it when I'm past the halfway point. It's a wonder I ever finish a good book at all!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie.... this is definitely me! When I'm reading an excellent book.... I cannot stand for it to end... and I feel like a best friend who has been visiting is going to leave. I can read the first 600 pages in two days and then I spend a week reading the last 100 pages because I don't want it to be over! Praise the Human Season by Don Robertson was that way for me - and so was Watership Down. I recently remembered PTHS and was so sad to see it isn't available for Kindle.... so I have been clicking the "I would like to read this on Kindle" button daily. Now, since I absolutely have to read this book once again (I've probably read it a dozen times now) and our library no longer has it..... I'm going to have to break down and purchase a DTB so I can experience this incredible book once more (at least). Good books are like good friends.... you want to spend as much time with them as you can!!









Klickety-klick!


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

*basks in the shared love for WD*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> *basks in the shared love for WD*


I clicked on it again for all of us.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I clicked on it again for all of us.


Well, I do have two DTB copies, so I won't suffer.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Well, I do have two DTB copies, so I won't suffer.


You're going to force me to go to the library. Have to take The Mom there anyway on Friday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I definitely have that feeling sometimes.  I've been known to reread the book immediately as I don't want the feeling to stop.

Betsy


----------



## tc (Oct 29, 2008)

First read WD about a week after it hit the shelf in 1972.  Wore out that first copy and bought it in pb and wore several of them out. And yes, I was very sad to see it end. The first time I read the Hobbit, I was the same way. There have been several books over the years that I could not understand why there wasn't a sequel so that there was more to read.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I definitely have that feeling sometimes. I've been known to reread the book immediately as I don't want the feeling to stop.
> 
> Betsy


This one I just finished today...I was going back and re-reading some of my favorite parts which I have discovered is one of the few negative things about the Kindle. It is hard to "flip though" and find a certain passage or section. I keep thinking I could bookmark pages as I am reading, but when I am reading I don't realize that that is a part I should be bookmarking, so I don't.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This one I just finished today...I was going back and re-reading some of my favorite parts which I have discovered is one of the few negative things about the Kindle. It is hard to "flip though" and find a certain passage or section. I keep thinking I could bookmark pages as I am reading, but when I am reading I don't realize that that is a part I should be bookmarking, so I don't.
> 
> L


I've found my favorite parts using search. Then I can bookmark it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> This one I just finished today...I was going back and re-reading some of my favorite parts which I have discovered is one of the few negative things about the Kindle. It is hard to "flip though" and find a certain passage or section. I keep thinking I could bookmark pages as I am reading, but when I am reading I don't realize that that is a part I should be bookmarking, so I don't.
> 
> L


Hrrrmmmm.... that could be a real downside for me. A lot of times I'll see something on TV that will remind me of a quote from a book and I will jump up to find it. Or I'll want to quote a book online. I can usually flip to the citation I want from memory within about 10 pages either way. Can't do that on a Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Khabita said:


> When I find a book that I really, really like, I have the odd habit of reading one third to maybe halfway into it, and then going back to the beginning and starting it all over again! I have no idea where or when I developed this habit, and why I don't finish the book completely and then re-read it, but it's a compulsion and I'm afraid I just have to live with it.
> 
> I think it's because I want to get the full impact of the ending, by capturing all of the detail of the earlier parts of the book (at least, that's how I rationalize this weird compulsion).
> 
> When I was reading A Thousand Splendid Suns recently on my Kindle, I got maybe halfway through, and sure enough, I felt this need to go back and start all over again. I have even done it when I'm past the halfway point. It's a wonder I ever finish a good book at all!


Wow, that's really interesting. I've never done that, but I can understand the feeling.

I wish I could slow down and read to enjoy the book more, but I tend to whiz through because I am 1) enjoying the book so much and 2) dying to see what happens. And then when it is over, I am pissed at myself because it is done. And then I get sad!

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hrrrmmmm.... that could be a real downside for me. A lot of times I'll see something on TV that will remind me of a quote from a book and I will jump up to find it. Or I'll want to quote a book online. I can usually flip to the citation I want from memory within about 10 pages either way. Can't do that on a Kindle.


But you can search for a quote. That would work.

I'm more like, "I want to go back and re-read the part where he is telling him about his family..." No important words to search on, no specific phrase I can latch to.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tc said:


> First read WD about a week after it hit the shelf in 1972. Wore out that first copy and bought it in pb and wore several of them out. And yes, I was very sad to see it end. The first time I read the Hobbit, I was the same way. There have been several books over the years that I could not understand why there wasn't a sequel so that there was more to read.


I read it in the summer of 1975. I was working as a camp counselor at an overnight girls' camp here in Maine. One of my campers received a care package from her parents with a bunch of books, including WD, and she lent it to me.

I think WD has the most perfect ending of any book I have ever read.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I think WD has the most perfect ending of any book I have ever read.
> 
> L


When


Spoiler



El-Ahrairah comes to take Hazel into his Owsla


, I bawl like a baby every single time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I enjoy the vast majority of books I read and finish (if I am not enjoying a book, I stop reading). But every know and then, I read a book that is so very, very good that when it's over, I feel this incredible sadness...it's almost like I think I'll never read a book that good again. And I sort of feel like I don't want to read another book because I don't want to erase the feeling of the incredible book. Does this happen to anyone else?
> 
> I am bringing this up because I just read such a book: *Winds of Change* by Lee Rowen (you can read more in the recommended by our members thread). I'm sitting here fighting back the tears because I am so sad it's over! I am trying to remember other books that made me feel this way. *Watership Down* comes to mind, as well as *Charlotte's Web* and *Up a Road Slowly*. But I read all those years and years ago. I am having a harder time remembering more recent books.
> 
> ...


Leslie, I think you mean _Winds of Change_ by Lee Rowan? (Not Ransom?) The sequel to _Ransom_, also by Lee Rowan?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Leslie, I think you mean _Winds of Change_ by Lee Rowan? (Not Ransom?) The sequel to _Ransom_, also by Lee Rowan?


Duh, yes, thank you!! I went back and fixed the original post.

L


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who has this "issue".  I too find myself slowing down my reading, attempting to "savor" a great book.  I'm also one who rereads books on a regular basis.  That's another plus about the kindle (always having it available again).  The first book I read on my kindle was "Little Women" and I'm looking forward to catching up with some old friends from my past, reading classics for the first time, and even going back to some of the choices of my youth.  Kindle has opened an entirely new door to my reading world:  for the first time I'm not at the mercy of books I can borrow (have been limited financially) but the ability to CHOOSE who and what I want to read, expand my horizons, and try new authors and genres.  I just started an Excel sheet of books/authors I want to read....ahhhh, so many books, so little time....


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I absolutely felt this way about _Snow Flower and the Secret Fan_ (about which I've previously RAVED on this board), _The Stolen Child_ (ditto), and _The Time Traveler's Wife_ (absolutely TOO cool, and one which I really need to read again knowing the "trick" to it, so I can better sequence the action).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am still suffering from the incredible sadness, 24 hours later. I haven't had a book hit me like this in a _long_ time. As I went back and re-read parts of it, I realized it is not a perfect book. There are a few scenes that I feel are a little rushed and could have been expanded. But even so, the overall story is perfect and I can't get it out of my mind.

The good news is, I found a collection of three short stories, also by Lee Rowan, that feature characters from Winds of Change, including Lts. Archer and Marshall. So hopefully that will get me over my sadness.

Of course, I should be doing work! LOL

Here's the new book that I just bought, in case anyone is interested.











L


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks, Leslie for this thread -

I remember crying when I read "Charlotte's Web".  I also adore the book "Where the Red Fern Grows" and it still moves me to tears.  An all-time favorite of mine is "Fried Green Tomatoes at the Whistle Stop Cafe", a very moving book for me.

There may be others but these are the ones I remember at the moment,

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I loved *Fried Green Tomatoes*. I also really enjoyed the movie and thought they did a good job with it (for a change!).

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2008)

I absolutely love Fannie Flagg. In fact, I just downloaded _Can't Wait to Get to Heaven_. But, I think my favorite of hers is _Standing in the Rainbow_. I was born in northern Missouri and some of my family still lives there. That book just so reminds me of that small town which is still near and dear to my heart.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My incredible sadness from reading all the great books by Lee Rowan is manifesting itself in that I am having a very hard time finding something else to read. I did read the free short story *Farewell to the Master* which did nothing for me. I also downloaded *The Curious Case of Benjamin Button *and gave that a go. Maybe I'll finish that today. Also on the list: *Island Song* (one of my GWR authors), *A Thousand Splendid Suns*, or *A Redbird Christmas*. I know they are all supposed to be good. I am just having a hard time getting any of them to grab my attention.

Sigh....

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am just having a hard time getting any of them to grab my attention.
> 
> Sigh....
> 
> L


I guess we have to expect that to happen. My favorite author (Susan Howatch) hasn't come out with a new book in four years, and has officially retired. I haven't really been able to replace her, although I've read a lot of good books and series since then.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> I guess we have to expect that to happen. My favorite author (Susan Howatch) hasn't come out with a new book in four years, and has officially retired. I haven't really been able to replace her, although I've read a lot of good books and series since then.


Susan Howatch! I haven't thought of her in years. I remember loving the books with the priest/monk. What else do you recommend? I see she has two Kindle books: *The Heartbreaker* and *The High Flyer*. Are either of those any good?

L


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> What about the rest of you? Am I just an over-emotional reader or is this a common experience?


Hi Leslie,

To me, the only thing sadder than coming to the end of a really good read is to come to the end of a really long write. (Good or bad)

It was two months ago today when I finished the La Malinche book, decided to publish it on the Kindle, met you on line then followed you here. I haven't written a single word since then which makes it the longest dry-spell in my life. But reaching the end of this book hasn't been as depressing as in the past because I'm getting to relive some of the creative process as readers comment.

I'm not sure why I started this; maybe I'm just an over-emotional reader/writer or mayve I just wanted to thank you for steering me through so many of the pitfalls that await a green author. Two months? Seems like at least two years.

Jeff


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Susan Howatch! I haven't thought of her in years. I remember loving the books with the priest/monk. What else do you recommend? I see she has two Kindle books: *The Heartbreaker* and *The High Flyer*. Are either of those any good?
> 
> L


The original was the Starbridge Series (six in all), which I loved.

The St. Benet Trilogy is The Wonder Worker (I've clicked on it countless times), The High Flyer, and The Heartbreaker. Nicholas Darrow and Lewis Hall head up a healing ministry at St. Benet's in London. Venetia Hoffenberg returns where she left off with Nicholas in Starbridge Cathedral.

The Wonder Worker is mainly Nicholas' continuing story. The High Flyer is about Carter Graham (female), a "high-flying" lawyer with a life-plan, who comes down with a crash. The Heartbreaker is about Gavin, a hetero leisure worker (his term) who caters to homosexuals (nothing really graphic). Lewis is more involved in the second and third books.

The Wonder Worker is good. The High Flyer is better, and The Heartbreaker is even better than that.

If you like historical fiction:

Penmarric (Henry II and family) set in Cornwall
The Rich are Different (Julius Ceasar et al.) set in New York and England
Sins of the Fathers (Octavian) same setting
Cashelmara (Edward I and II) set in Ireland, London and New York
Wheel of Fortune (Edward III and family) set in Wales

The only things of hers that I don't like are the gothic mysteries.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm sure that there are books that were like that for me but it's been so long now that I no longer remember them. However, I look forward to the day that I find a book that does that for me.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> To me, the only thing sadder than coming to the end of a really good read is to come to the end of a really long write. (Good or bad)
> 
> ...


Having done a bit of fiction writing, I know that feeling.

It has been a wild and busy two months, hasn't it? And I do have the Treasure of La Malinche on my Kindle. Just waiting for the proper frame of mind to commit myself to a lengthy read.

This I know about myself: I have to be in the proper mindset to read anything. Maybe that's why I cast around so much after finishing something I really like.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I had that feeling of sadness when I finished _Redeeming Love _ by Francine Rivers... I wanted it to continue... wanted to know everything that happened to the characters and their decendents! It was that good. Now if they would only Kindlize it, I could read it again!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does anyone ever reread the book right away?  I do depending on the book.  Most of them I can't bear to read right away, too much emotional overload.  A couple times I have reread the book right away just to make it last longer.  It's pretty cool as then I notice things I missed the first time through.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does anyone ever reread the book right away? I do depending on the book. Most of them I can't bear to read right away, too much emotional overload. A couple times I have reread the book right away just to make it last longer. It's pretty cool as then I notice things I missed the first time through.
> 
> Betsy


I don't reread the whole book from beginning to end, but I do go back and reread favorite parts, usually several times.

I just finished another book. It was good but I am not having the incredible sadness...thank God! I couldn't do that twice in one week.

L


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does anyone ever reread the book right away? I do depending on the book. Most of them I can't bear to read right away, too much emotional overload. A couple times I have reread the book right away just to make it last longer. It's pretty cool as then I notice things I missed the first time through.
> 
> Betsy


There is only one book I have ever done that with and it wasn't even an incredibly great book. Northern Lights, Nora Roberts. I finished the last page and turned right back to the first page to start all over again. Maybe you're right. Most of great ones I have to put down for a while to let myself settle before I can read them again.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

I just found a solution to this problem. When I finished _The Friday Night Knitting Club_, I had a bittersweet sense of missing those girls. While browsing on BN.com looking for gift for DD, I discovered that there is a sequel. I rushed to Amazon to discover that it is Kindlized. Quick download and I am back in the warmth of the yarn shop.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I just found a solution to this problem. When I finished _The Friday Night Knitting Club_, I had a bittersweet sense of missing those girls. While browsing on BN.com looking for gift for DD, I discovered that there is a sequel. I rushed to Amazon to discover that it is Kindlized. Quick download and I am back in the warmth of the yarn shop.


Yes...that's why I was so excited to find *Winds of Change*, the sequel to *Ransom*. It let me dive right in again. Another author I discovered this summer, Josh Lanyon and his Adrien English stories. There were three of them which I read one right after another, and number four in the series came out in September, so I didn't have to wait too long for that.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> I just found a solution to this problem. When I finished _The Friday Night Knitting Club_, I had a bittersweet sense of missing those girls. While browsing on BN.com looking for gift for DD, I discovered that there is a sequel. I rushed to Amazon to discover that it is Kindlized. Quick download and I am back in the warmth of the yarn shop.


LR, based on the voting, it's looking more and more likely that Friday Night Knitting Club will be one of our future book club selections. Good to know there's a Kindled sequel.

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh, God. That means I have to suffer through _another_ 45 minutes of LR's helpless sobbing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

It is definitely a good choice. Great sister/friend book. No men allowed.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh, God. That means I have to suffer through _another_ 45 minutes of LR's helpless sobbing.


Cleaning my sinuses dear, remember?


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

LuckyRainbow said:


> It is definitely a good choice. Great sister/friend book. No men allowed.


Like any man would read any of the choices so far.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Member offerings, member offerings.  Want a different book?  Make a suggeston....

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Member offerings, member offerings. Want a different book? Make a suggeston....
> 
> Betsy


Just teasing my beloved, Betsy. Given that we can't both read the Kindle at the same time, I'll likely be sitting out any book clubs unless The Princess Bride rallies or I create my own Discworld Club.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To get back on topic, LR's and Leslie's larger point is quite right--a well-written series is a perfect solution to the sadness of a good book ending. Getting back together with unforgettable characters is irresistable. Which also explains why sometimes sequels that should never have been written are attempted. Did we really need a sequel to _Gone With the Wind_?

Betsy


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> To get back on topic, LR's and Leslie's larger point is quite right--a well-written series is a perfect solution to the sadness of a good book ending. Getting back together with unforgettable characters is irresistable. Which also explains why sometimes sequels that should never have been written are attempted. Did we really need a sequel to _Gone With the Wind_?
> 
> Betsy


Much less a nationwide contest to determine who was going to be allowed to write it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just teasing my beloved, Betsy. Given that we can't both read the Kindle at the same time, I'll likely be sitting out any book clubs unless The Princess Bride rallies or I create my own Discworld Club.


You really need to be a 2 Kindle family, obviously. And _The Princess Bride _may indeed rally, or will be on a second round of the Book Clubs.

Betsy

And don't call me beloved in front of LR.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And don't call me beloved in front of LR.


I think you missed the all-important comma.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Darn! I was trying to start something.

Anyway, back on topic!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I am not tempted to re-read a book right away, but if there is a sequel I have to have it immediately! If there is a long wait before the next book, I will re-read the first before reading the next one... Movies on the other hand that affect me deeply I will watch again and again!!


----------



## Newbie Girl (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Did we really need a sequel to _Gone With the Wind_?
> Betsy


We absolutely did NOT need it- read it so many years ago but all I remember is that it was lousy. Yup, sometimes a good book needs to end despite our grief process.



Angela said:


> I am not tempted to reread a book right away, but if there is a sequel I have to have it immediately! If there is a long wait before the next book, I will reread the first before reading the next one... Movies on the other hand that affect me deeply I will watch again and again!!


I'm a series/sequel person as well. Feels like it is breaking the law to read a series out of order or not start with the first one. One of the selling points of the Kindle for me was the ability to finish a book and immediately move to the next one in the series- I LOVE THAT!
Have started to read the "In Death" series by JD Robb- seems like I just can't get enough.......and if I tire of them, will move on and pick it up later.

It's amazing to me that I love my K more and more every day- can't imagine life without it. A friend handed me a DTB yesterday and said "I know you don't read REAL books anymore but you might like this." Out of courtesy to her,
I started to read it but I feel like I'm cheating on my K. Downloaded a sample of the next "In Death" just so he wouldn't feel ignored....bet I will progress thru the DTB pretty darn fast...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Just teasing my beloved, Betsy. Given that we can't both read the Kindle at the same time, I'll likely be sitting out any book clubs unless The Princess Bride rallies or I create my own Discworld Club.


Princess Bride IS rallying and we could definitely have a Discworld Book Club, if only someone would suggest it in the Book Klub thread... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It's happened to me again. I just finished *Standish* by Erastes and have that incredible, overwhelming feeling of emptiness. Part of me wants to just start from the beginning and re-read it again; another part wonders if I'll ever read a good book again. I know I will but I just have that over-emotional reaction going on. Maybe I can distract myself by doing some work. What a novel concept!

Unfortunately, it is not available in a Kindle version yet but maybe if folks click, click, click the publisher will get the hint.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Newbie Girl said:


> I'm a series/sequel person as well. Feels like it is breaking the law to read a series out of order or not start with the first one.


You mean....*gasp*....it's not?









I've almost gotten to the point where I won't read stand-alone novels. There has to be at least 3 books in a series, or the promise of a series if it's a brand new book. I get too invested in characters and want to see them continue...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anyone have this problem when they're not even finished with a book?  I'm little further than halfway into World Without End (which is a sequel, sort of, to Pillars of the Earth - different characters but the same town) and I'm already so sad there isn't another one to follow.  Given that it's a thousand page book, and I probably have 400 left, I shouldn't already feel sad.  But I do!  I was worried that I wouldn't like it as much as Pillars, but I really do.  
I guess the 10 free books I grabbed today will have to distract me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> You mean....*gasp*....it's not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm.... given that 99% of the greatest books ever written were not parts of a series, that's pretty sad.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Perhaps so, Jim, but in my 40 years of reading, I've already read a whole lot of books. I don't much feel the need to read what others think are the greatest books ever written but instead what *I* feel like reading.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Perhaps so, Jim, but in my 40 years of reading, I've already read a whole lot of books. I don't much feel the need to read what others think are the greatest books ever written but instead what *I* feel like reading.


Fair enough.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Norman Mailer promised his readers a sequel to "Harlot's Ghost" and never delivered. He stranded Harry in Moscow, certain that Harlot could be found in the shadow of Lubyanka; now we'll never know.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am resurrecting this thread! I just read a review of a book that I know is going to give me "the incredible sadness" and I haven't even read the book yet. In fact, I don't even own it but it is arriving today. Yes, I broke down and ordered the paper version because it sounded like a Kindle version wasn't coming anytime soon. Boo. However, I did just get a message from the author that the publisher is "investigating" a Kindle version. I hope, I hope! I'll be glad to have the paper version, too, because this sounds like a book I want to keep in the permanent collection forever.

Here's the first sentence of the review:



> Rarely, oh so rarely, I'll read a book that is so sublime, so transcendent, I actually come away from it a little melancholy, because it's over and I can never read it for the first time ever again...


A perfect description of the incredible sadness! Oh, I am so excited to read this book.

Here's a link to the full review:

http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2009/04/09/review-false-colors-by-alex-beecroft/

And here's a link to the book on Amazon:



Please, please, please -- go and click for a Kindle version. I really want to get the word to the publisher that they need to do more than "investigate" and ebook version -- they need to publish it!

Thanks!

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Please, please, please -- go and click for a Kindle version. I really want to get the word to the publisher that they need to do more than "investigate" and ebook version -- they need to publish it!


I clicked for you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

CS said:


> I clicked for you.


Thanks, CS!

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I clicked


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It worked! It worked! I am so excited.

I just found out that both False Colors and Transgressions will be coming out in Kindle editions. They are due to be released on Monday, April 13th and I pre-ordered both -- first time I have pre-ordered a Kindle book.

I don't know if it was the clicking from people here (I both books on the "click to ask for this book on Kindle" thread) or people writing the publisher or what -- but they have done a complete 180 degree turnaround, from saying "no Kindle book" to having the Kindle book release on the same day the paper book releases (although the paper book has been available since the first of the month).

Thanks, everyone. Obviously there is power in numbers.

Here are links for both books, if anyone is interested in learning more. I really enjoy both these authors and am looking forward to reading both of these.


----------

